# Travel Connoisseur Magazine



## Carlsbadguy (Jul 20, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone else has received this new magazine.  There are a few articles and then the rest of the magazine is basically ads for destination clubs, including yachts and jets. In the letter form the editor it says I was chosen to receive this due to my demographics.  I wonder what mailing lists they used.


----------



## NeilGoBlue (Jul 20, 2007)

howard said:


> I was wondering if anyone else has received this new magazine.  There are a few articles and then the rest of the magazine is basically ads for destination clubs, including yachts and jets. In the letter form the editor it says I was chosen to receive this due to my demographics.  I wonder what mailing lists they used.



I got it also.. I thought it was all ads and no meat whatsover.. its a shame.. I hope it gets better.


----------



## GregGH (Jul 21, 2007)

*truth in advertising ?*

Hello

First - thanks for mentioning magazine - NO ONE ever sends FREE mag's to Canada ( due to extra postage costs ).

Hard to think this will be anything but articles 'that feel likes ad's' ....

here is web site ....    http://www.thetravelconnoisseur.com

Well - the pictures will be worthwhile - but don't expect to see any challenges  or dislikes listed here.  But - then -- we have this forum for that - and it is really developing quite nicely.  the other day I saw we had TWENTY viewing.

Perhaps as we get  new members - tell us how you stumbled across this forum ...my guess has to be google for most - I think it was for me.

Regards

Greg H


----------

